# Quality of Seed Breeders



## oldhippiedad (Oct 13, 2009)

My first question to the forum and it relates to quality of seeds from various breeders. Breeder XYZ sells 10 Northern Light seeds at lets say $24.00 for regular (non feminized) seeds.  Breeder ABC sells 10 Northern Light seeds at say for $63.00 for regular (non feminized) seeds.  Generally speaking, would the more expensive price mean a higher quality seed?  Or, is it possible there is marketing hype just like any other product on the market.

Also, the information I have read indicates that Northern Lights and Hindu Kush are good for the less experienced grower.  Any advice from your practical experience?

I am currently evaluating several locations in the house, so I do not have any information to provide on space yet and my setup.

More questions to come. More reading and planning on my part.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

Northern Lights does pretty good in any situation.  I would recommend it for 1st time.  You have to research breeders to find out if they are legit.  Who is your "XYZ" and "ABC"


----------



## oldhippiedad (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually I had no particular breeder in mind.  I just noticed the wide differences among some breeders for the same strain. Will do some more research before making a purchase.  In terms of seedbanks, Attitude seems to have a very good reputation from what I read here.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 15, 2009)

If you want the real deal for NL oldhippie. Sensi is THE one. The original.
It cost alot more than the others NL. But you are getting a far superior taste and quality.

They make a Hindu Kush too. Which is highly affordable compared to some of their other strains. If I was to pick a HK. Id go with them.
Sensi has their own forum where there are grow journals and reviews of their products. You should give a lookover.


----------



## oldhippiedad (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tips.  I will give a lookover.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

Everybody has their favorite breeder and Im sure you will find one.  Just look around the site, look at the grow journals, research breeders, and then try them for yourself.  I have grown a lot of cheap strains from Nirvana that have been really dank.  But on the hand some of the very best breeders have some expensive seeds but they are some times totally worth it.


----------

